# Question about Atlantis and CF Mod



## Rafique (16/1/15)

Sup Vapers,

Im buying the aspire atlantis and sub ohm CF mod.

Any pros and cons on this?

Will the CF mod run all RTA's with 0.3 coils and higher ?

Is this the same as a mech mod ?

What VG/PG Juice is recommended for a good vape.

PS: Istick and MAN for sale in classifieds for R850


----------



## Silver (16/1/15)

Rafique said:


> Sup Vapers,
> 
> Im buying the aspire atlantis and sub ohm CF mod.
> 
> ...



Hi @Rafique

I think the Atlantis is a superb out the box lung hitting solution.
It just works and it works well.
Flavour seems good and crisp. Vapour is really good and throat hit (for me) is good on longer drags of mentholated juice.

I can't see any major cons to this setup, 

However, it has a small juice capacity and the juice disappears fast so I don't think it will be a very convenient device for all your vaping needs. For me it works great when I want the occasional lung hit. But I would be filling it quite often if it was my main workhorse.

Another negative potentially is that the coils are a bit pricey - but mine has gone through about 20ml and I do not notice any degradation yet.

The other potential negative is that the Atlantis is not for mouth to lung "calm" mindless vaping. It's definitely for direct lung hits and it makes a noise and is quite an intense thing. Certainly not stealth. The airflow is too wide for mouth to lung. You can try it but its not tight enough, even on the smallest setting.

Yes, the CF Mod is a mech mod - but has some safety built in I think. I don't know for sure but I am pretty confident it will fire 0.3 ohm coils in a RTA. Just bear in mind, it is a mech, so if you connect a 1 ohm coil you are going to get about 16 Watts and you can't increase the power like you can on a regulated. Also make sure you get the best batteries you can afford. I am using the Efest 18650 2500 mah 35A purple battery and its working fine on my Atlantis with the stock 0.5 ohm coil. Am getting about 4 ml of juice from a battery.

As for PG/VG ratio - I don't know. I am using Vapour Mountain juices in it at 50/50 and it's working great. I am sticking to clearer juices to preserve coil life. I am sure higher VG juices will just make more clouds, but the clouds I get now are quite amazing (for me at least - I am not a major cloud blower anyway)

Hope that helps

PS - I have made the title of the thread a bit more descriptive. In future, please try be as descriptive as you can in the thread title so folk know what you are asking before they click on the thread. Just makes it easier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (16/1/15)

Just a heads up on the CF Sub OHM battery (built in battery) - it only operates between 0.3ohm and 1ohm. The CF Sub OHM MOD (replaceable battery) I don't think has an ohm limitation.

http://www.aspirecig.com/products/MOD/mod185.html

http://www.aspirecig.com/products/MOD/mod184.html

:edited


----------



## Rafique (16/1/15)

Thanks alot really helps. The CF mod im buying has a built in Battery and not exchangeable, not sure what the wattage will be like on a 1 ohm coil.


----------



## Gamma (16/1/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Rafique
> 
> I think the Atlantis is a superb out the box lung hitting solution.
> It just works and it works well.
> ...



Some stuff to add from my experience.

50/50 juice is EPIC.
100VG is AMAZING, but don't overdo it. I might have burned a coil since the wicking did not keep up. So if you like to chain vape, go for something lighter, like 50/50 VP/PG.
50/50 gives nice clouds but the 100 made some impressive thick clouds. I still need to get my hands on some 80/20 and test.

Also, Make sure you buy another pack of coils! My first coil lasted me a super long time, and my second coil (and last at that stage) only lasted a week.(100VG a bit to thick)

And a side not, there is a new bigger tank launched, but not sure when it will be hitting SA. Will bring up the size to 5ml if I remember correctly, so it double the size of what it currently is.


----------



## Rafique (16/1/15)

according to eciggies the CF mod can power the mini and mega nautilus. Bare in mind the CF mod im getting has the built in battery.


----------



## Rafique (16/1/15)

Got the CF mod and the mAN as it rocks guys. Personally it looks abit oblong as the mini has a small circumference but the vape it better than on the Istick (Yes I know its not VV or VW but the power is constant and it seems to heat the coil nicely at the right wattage.


----------



## Gamma (16/1/15)

Rafique said:


> according to eciggies the CF mod can power the mini and mega nautilus. Bare in mind the CF mod im getting has the built in battery.



CF SubOhm mod?

Won't the sub ohm be a bit to much for a mAN


----------



## Rafique (16/1/15)

Yip CF sub ohm

Not sure hey it runs it quite well doesnt heat up


----------



## Melinda (16/1/15)

I have to say the only Negative on the Atlantis is that it's a Juice Eater, it is worth it though I've not heard anything bad about this tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (16/1/15)

wonder if I close the airflow off with some masking tape (to still allow some air through) if it will be good for mouth to lung hits .... just musing sorry for hijack.


----------



## Riddle (16/1/15)

Daniel said:


> wonder if I close the airflow off with some masking tape (to still allow some air through) if it will be good for mouth to lung hits .... just musing sorry for hijack.



It has adjustable airflow.


----------



## andro (18/1/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Rafique
> 
> I think the Atlantis is a superb out the box lung hitting solution.
> It just works and it works well.
> ...


do you dilute the liquid or use out of the bottle? i use myne only for menthol ice and i found i like this juice more for lung inhale now , that s why i now dont use the reo anymore for this particular juice .


----------



## Silver (18/1/15)

andro said:


> do you dilute the liquid or use out of the bottle? i use myne only for menthol ice and i found i like this juice more for lung inhale now , that s why i now dont use the reo anymore for this particular juice .



Hi @andro 
Yes, at the moment, I am diluting the juice
I put half 18mg juice and half PG/VG mix, to come out at about 9mg
Then I add VM menthol concentrate drops. About 7 drops per 2ml Atlantis tank

I use VM Strawberry and VM Berry Blaze as the juice. Both are nice. I prefer the strawberry slightly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (18/1/15)

i use mine out of the bottle at 9mg


----------



## Silver (18/1/15)

andro said:


> i use mine out of the bottle at 9mg



Yours should have more flavour than mine then since mine is diluted

But in my case, i dont mind if the Strawberry or Berry Blaze is a bit muted because i am more after the Menthol kick


----------

